# Worst plumbing winner for the week.



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Not sure anyone is interested in comparing the worst work they see. 

Today's job takes the week, month, quarter, and year for bad work. 

House drains were not working. Cleanout at county pump system was clean. 

Snaked drain from exterior cleanout back into house, would not clear. Pulled toilet on main floor, snake kept going into sewage pit in basement. Few more attempts and it was soon discovered all drains go to this pit. 

Then it went from bad to worse. 

Drains literally run into the top of the pit. Cord holes are not plugged off because furnace condensate and softener drain run into it. Then the discharge is actually run through the side of the pit about a foot down and run out to exterior through what looked like a 2" poly line. :furious: After pulling the lid off we discovered the pump was backed up with wipes. 

The worse part of it all was the capped off 4" PVC line just above the pit, and there seemed to be no explanation why it was abandoned. 

Customer bought house from her dad, he has passed and there is no reason why that was done. 

Got them going for the time and instructed them there is no was no way this was a permanent fix and they need to budget in for the right repair. 

Didn't snap a picture because I got so pissed and wanted out of that mess ASAP.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

W/O pictures, it didn't happen....:blink:


We thrive on pictures 'round here.....:yes:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> W/O pictures, it didn't happen....:blink:
> 
> 
> We thrive on pictures 'round here.....:yes:


Next time I will get one. It happened I have witnesses. :laughing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> W/O pictures, it didn't happen....:blink: We thrive on pictures 'round here.....:yes:


Yes we certainly do!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

From a restaurant where I did some work. Note the CPVC for water lines stubbed out of the wall. The water here in FL makes the CPVC very brittle.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

From today. Flange was 2 3/4" below the tile.
























The entire wall was assembled with what looks like 100% silicone. You could push it and watch it just rock back and forth. I wish I could have shown you all the faucet that were used in the vessel sinks. They were a trough style faucets. I turn one on, and a solid stream of water came out and hit the other guy from about 4 feet away hahaha


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright this time I have a photo. 

Went to house to change a 50 gallon nat. water heater. Customer requested we change the gate valve on heater. No problem I say and reach down to turn off the ball valve before the meter. The damn thing starts spraying from a hair line crack. To which I tell the customer in an urgent tone "Call the city and tell them to get out here now this valve is ready to break and if it does we are in trouble." 

When I looked closer at the situation I discovered someone had used a Sharkbite brand valve and Sharkbite fittings to do a change out. Customer said it was done by a local plumbing company just before it was bought out. 

Cut it out and sweat in a proper valve and tied the meter back in.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> View attachment 32397
> From today. Flange was 2 3/4" below the tile.
> View attachment 32398
> View attachment 32399
> ...


You might win this week. :thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Nathan901 said:


> View attachment 32397
> From today. Flange was 2 3/4" below the tile.
> View attachment 32398
> View attachment 32399
> ...


 

I think that the silicone walls would win , but technically it does not fall under the heading of "plumbing".... 
glass walls are actually more under tile work ... 
which is not techincally plumbing.


I hate to be pickey like this but someone has to keep
this thread more to the letter of the law...



I could dig up some slop pictures from the past but that does not qualify for something that I ran into this week....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I gotta start taking more pics !! I wanna win !!!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It this an original flush valve ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Leach713 said:


> It this an original flush valve ?


yes, from the age and looks of it I would guess that
it is the original valve...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nothing special, but its all got this week. Can you spot the gems?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really 'bad' plumbing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Nothing special, but its all got this week. Can you spot the gems?












Am I looking at an 'S' trap? Looks like one.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Am I looking at an 'S' trap? Looks like one.


Yes, that's one.


----------



## Ahrens24 (Jul 18, 2014)

I shouldve taken a picture of the mess we got into the other day while changing out a water heater. An octopus of copper, cpvc, pex and garden hoses.just brutal.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

New submission. 

Shower leak. Pain to be to. Shower drain was leaking and the access was between water heater and furnace. Picture was eye level as basement was low. 

The lack of finish and the shower head are my real submission.

Maybe not. Can't get multiple photos to load from ipad.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

How about now.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Arghhh!!!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Fancy


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you ever get the feeling when you walk in to places like these that you should just walk away. Lol


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Do you ever get the feeling when you walk in to places like these that you should just walk away. Lol




Frequently but I figure someone has to step up and try to save the world. :laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Frequently but I figure someone has to step up and try to save the world. :laughing:


ya some of the calls I get you just know its gona be bad. Either you get a gut feeling they are going to stiff you or you get the feeling you will never dig yourself back out of the mess.


----------

